# GT #29: Phoenix Suns (19-9) @ Los Angeles Clippers (9-17) - 12/27



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (19-9) vs Los Angeles Clippers (9-17)*

*When: Thursday 10:30EST 
TV: local*

*Phoenix Suns Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Los Angeles Clippers:*






































*[PG] Brevin Knight [SG] Cuttino Mobley [SF] Corey Maggette [PF] Tim Thomas [C] Chris Kaman *


*Suns last 10*, (5-5) 









*Suns have been placed on ELEVATED* ​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets continue this streak of embarrassing losses!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to a by-the-skin-of-our-teeth win.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Chris Kaman get ready for a career night... You get to play against amare staudemire


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

atmacfan said:


> Chris Kaman get ready for a career night... You get to play against amare staudemire


You're so right, Amare sucks balls. All the guy is good for is dunking when hes wide open from a Nash pass.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, so we have learned that Diaw sucks compared to scrubs. Marcus Banks doesn't know how to play defense. The Kiwi needs to play. 

Also, the Suns played a lick of defense. I liked how Amare pushed Kaman out to 10-15 feet away from the hoop. It really affected his night on both rebounding and scoring.

EDIT: 3 ****ing offensive rebounds!?!?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!???


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 108, Clippers 88*


Amare 30 pts (11-14), 15 rebs, 4 blks


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare's defense was flat out impressive. I have no idea what got into him tonight, but his defense, against one of the better centers in the league at this point, was great. The four blocks weren't like "Oh, he got four blocks but played crappy defense" blocks either, he did it all, and on both ends.

Nice to see Amare playing like he's capable of, even if it's just against the Clippers.

Also: Putting Brian Skinner and Amare in at the same time is our best line up. Raja or Grant should come off the bench, because Goatman needs to play next to Amare more often.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Amare's defense was flat out impressive. I have no idea what got into him tonight, but his defense, against one of the better centers in the league at this point, was great. The four blocks weren't like "Oh, he got four blocks but played crappy defense" blocks either, he did it all, and on both ends.
> 
> Nice to see Amare playing like he's capable of, even if it's just against the Clippers.
> 
> Also: *Putting Brian Skinner and Amare in at the same time is our best line up. Raja or Grant should come off the bench, because Goatman needs to play next to Amare more often*.


Exactly, I know this is getting old, but Stoudemire is much more effective with a defensive big man playing alongside him. If the biggest man(aside from him)playing is Marion, then Amarie has to patrol the paint pratically by himself...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> Exactly, I know this is getting old, but Stoudemire is much more effective with a defensive big man playing alongside him. If the biggest man(aside from him)playing is Marion, then Amarie has to patrol the paint pratically by himself...


No, it's just that he's not as good when he has to guard Diaw's guy and his own. 

NOTE: Diaw looked bad even when he was playing with the scrubs.

Marcus Banks had 4 fouls in 11 minutes of gametime. All of them were poor attempts at taking a charge.


----------

